# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware >  Tara - 3D Stereo Camera offers depth measurement, point clouds and disparity maps

## erics

A $249 stereo vision camera could have an impact on the next generation of machine vision, autonomous cars, robots and even drones. It makes a mean large-scale scanner, too, that could prove useful in warehouses, shops and more.
Tara stereo camera offers depth measurement, point clouds and disparity maps.


Here is a tutorial about Tara - 3D stereo camera SDK + Depth measurement using Tara in OpenCV library.






Point Cloud Demo with Tara

----------


## awerby

Does it make a watertight 3D model that can be printed? Or would that require software that's not included? Stereo cameras have been around for over a century, but they aren't the same thing as 3D scanners.

----------


## erics

we are provide only the OEM stereo camera, buyer need to use the required software.

----------


## awerby

What software is there that can make solid models from stereo images? I've never heard of any. If someone invented that, this would be the real innovation, not the camera itself.

----------


## curious aardvark

well if it can produce a point cloud then you should be able to get a printable model out of it. 

And yep stereo cameras have been around a while. I made my own some decades back out of two 110 cartridge cameras glued to a length of wood, with another piece of wood used to press both shutter buttons at the same time. Worked amazingly well too :-)

----------

